# Used 2015 A3 opinion



## MarkhamX (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi. I have been considering an A3 Komfort, but it has high miles at 155k. The price seems good at $14.5 and it drove nicely, but the high miles concern me. Anything I should be wary of here? Appreciate your experiences. Cheers.


----------

